# Surf Fishing PINS



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

I am very anxious to surf fish PINS but have never been there so I need as much info as I can get. Mainly I would like to target pompano. I have been checking the surf reports and the water conditions say "green" but no mention of fishing success. Are there pompano in fair numbers now? Is the beach near the entrance as good a place to fish as as any? Should I wait until after Spring Break (say April1 ) before I go? Can I pretty well learn on my own or should I book a guide for my first trip. I read that the Winter Snow Birds fish for pomps all Winter - do they really and do they do any good? I notice many "2coolers" say the water should be 70 deg. but it's not that warm now so I wonder? Where's a reasonable place to stay nearby (just me but I'd like minimum cooking facilities)?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been fishing PINS for 20 years and learned the beach from a guy who has fished it for 60 years. It would be best to learn from a guide or someone with experience on the beach. I target trout and reds so I can't help you with the Pompano. I would start by joining and monitoring the message board at http://www.corpusfishing.com/. There is only one authorized guide on PINS and that is Jeff Wolda at http://www.pi-adventures.com/#.UvrGcrNthU8.facebook. He runs Padre Island Light Tackle Adventures.

Good luck!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Pomps can be caught in good #s the entire length of pins, and although you can catch them through out the year, the best months IMO are oct through jan. 65 deg + surf temps, clean water, and good structure are key to catching good numbers. Most of the times you won't even get your feet wet!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

for a room and kitchenette, you'll have to go back to Corpus...
which is 30min from the park HQ... and more depending how far down the beach you are...most folks who stay for more than a daytrip, camp.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Do not overlook the area around the old Fish Pass Jetties back towards Port A. Take access road 2 and hang a right down to the jetties. That whole area can be good for pomps depending on conditions(water temps, clarity, tides, et. al.). Another popular area closer to facilities is the stretch of beach from the Bob Hall Pier parking lot all the way down to the North Sticks which are the bollards separating the drive on area from the Malequite pedestrian area. Reds, drum and pomps can all be had along that stretch of beach at times. You can also check with Nick at his Breakaway shop on Rodd Field Rd. for current conditions, tips and surf gear. He is very helpful. The only thing about hiring a guide on PINS is the vast amount of time required to travel and find fishable waters. If you have the $ that is ok but if you want maximum time exploring(all day/evening/night) I think you will be ok on your own. CorpusFishing.com sometimes has postings from folks looking for fishing partners so you might be able to buddy up with someone who knows the area.
Good luck!


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm on the island and should be able to go in April if you want. Anytime is usually good for me except for Easter. I'm not an expert but I can show you what I know. Heavy weights are important if the surf is rough(or you'll be casting non stop). I'm no pomp expert, although I've caught them I don't target them. They are fun to catch. I think the water is starting to warm up. I was near Bob Hall pier today and the water was noticeably warmer than last week. I wasn't shivering anyway. The fishing was still slow. There were a few guys around me and I think my 2 whiting were the only things besides hard heads I saw coming from out of the water. The sand right now is SOFT, although on PINS it MAY be a little better.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Pomps can be caught in good #s the entire length of pins, and although you can catch them through out the year, the best months IMO are oct through jan. 65 deg + surf temps, clean water, and good structure are key to catching good numbers. Most of the times you won't even get your feet wet!


BTW, pomps make a good snack for sharks. so if you're catching pomps, it's a good bet you can catch a 5-6' blacktip or bull shark on a casted bait if you want to brave wading out to cast. t's probably safer to keep your feet dry.


----------



## cat_king (Mar 30, 2013)

surfguy said:


> BTW, pomps make a good snack for sharks. so if you're catching pomps, it's a good bet you can catch a 5-6' blacktip or bull shark on a casted bait if you want to brave wading out to cast. t's probably safer to keep your feet dry.


Ã-2


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep, If you wade you just got added to their food chain. But its the Bull Shark that I worry about when wading in off colored water, they are much more aggressive.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Pomp Fishing*

Thanks for the advice.
From what I can gather from the internet a light rig with small hooks/ hook baited with small chunks of shrimp or Fish Bites cast from the water's edge will produce pomps for me. Is this about right?
Any more suggestions will be appreciated. I think I will be going the first or second weekend (Thursday - Sunday) in April.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

You might try putting out two or three poles, varying the distances(guts) with your bait. I catch most of my pomps fairly far out for some reason while I have seen Nick and his guys pick them up in the first gut. I used to only swear by only the bright colors of FishBites but with the white I have also picked up reds and black drum using white. Hopefully by April the water temps will have improved considerably.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

# 2 hooks and pink fish bites tipped w/shrimp is a deadly combo, but if I were guy I would gear up for redfish. Pomps will be slim to none come April, the jacks, smacks, black tips, and bull sharks will be in full force then! Good luck!


----------

